# Fastest never summer board



## xXFrostburnXx (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey I'm looking forward to my 2nd season snowboarding this coming winter. After I got down the snowboarding basics I really enjoyed seeing how fast I could make it down the mountain then trying to go down faster. I tried out a never summer 2012 SL 158 and Heritage X 159 and liked them both. I am looking to buy my first board. I know I want a Never Summer just want the one that halls the most balls. I've been looking at 2013 SL, Heritage, and Cobra. Is there a clear winner of the fastest or is there a faster model that I'm not looking at? I do sometimes follow my friends into trees and pow but really want a spped demon down grooms. Also I am 6'1 207lbs and size 11 foot, if that plays any part. Thanks for y'all help.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Of the boards you listed the Heritage is the most 'balls to the wall', SL and Cobra are both slightly slower, flexier, and more playful.
But from your described riding style (and assuming that you want an NS board) it sounds like you should check out the Premier F1 or even the Raptor - those are the real 'haul ass' boards in the NS range. 
However, considering that this will be your first board and only your second season riding the Heritage might be a safer choice, both because it is more versatile (your riding preferences might change after just bombing down the mountain for a while...) and more forgiving (Premier and even more so the Raptor will punish any mistake).


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Slow the fuck down before you become a statistic you have no business pushing the limits of any board unless it has cross country wax on it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you want fast you don't want a NS.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The one you point down the slope the straightest.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Once you develop solid skills you can go very fast on any board that is a little on the stiffer side.

Thing is although thats your aim right now bombing runs gets boring fast so get a board that can do other things too.

By the end of next season you will probably find the joy of powder of get into the park more. Get something versatile so you can grow with it and won't need to replace it next year.

The SL or herritage would be good IMO (since you want an NS). 

You don't need a wide with size 11s.

Oh and don't bomb runs too fast until you have real control, many people get messed up, or even worse hit a little kid or a woman when they are bombing out of control. 

You kill yourself bombing, thats your choice, but don't put others at risk.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

^^^ this man speaks the truth


----------



## xXFrostburnXx (Jul 6, 2011)

Is there much of a difference in forgiveness between the Heritage and the Raptor? I found it pretty easy to just cruise on the Heritage, and if it feels pretty much like the Heritage then the 2012-13 Raptor will be the one for me.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Get a donek saber and throw a baseplate on it for the fun of it.... Might as well do it right if you wanna go fast. Stay off the green groomers, stick to blacks or blues. If you can't bomb a blue you shouldn't be bombing a green, yo probably don't have the control if something goes wrong...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

One thing not mentioned is getting a bigger board, bigger boards go faster!. 
A smaller board will handle like this thing @ break neck speeds. http://jalopnik.com/assets/resources/2007/12/78_Civic_478.jpg
Where as the same model of board in a larger size will handle more like this @ the same speed. http://www.cadillacforums.com/cadillac-models/2007-cadillac-escalade-fron.jpg.

Smaller boards are far less stable going fast, & you tend to feel the all the bumps.
Bigger boards eat up the bumps & crud & plow through almost everything.

TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bigger does not always mean faster or more stable. I could ride a 210 Rad Air Tanker but that thing will be flapping like a bird about to take off.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

If it's the same model it's gonna be more stable.

TT


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I think the OP needs to define what he means by "bombing"... I fancy myself a groomer bomber but that certainly doesn't mean pointing the board tip first and hanging on for dear life. I would define bombing as a cross between border cross and slalom. Hard carving, launching off lips, taking corners in the trails at break neck speeds, etc.

Certainly not something I'd suggest somebody in their second season start doing...

Now if he means point it down the run and hang on for dear life, we've got an even bigger problem on our hands... 

For a board that's geared towards speed: you generally want stiffer, longer, cambered and narrow.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

:laugheople really don't understand what bombing is. If you point it straight and don't make the single slightest scrub then it's bombing. Anything else is just going really fast.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> :laugheople really don't understand what bombing is. If you point it straight and don't make the single slightest scrub then it's bombing. Anything else is just going really fast.


Yeah that's what kids do at 300 vertical foot hills, that's not something you buy a board specifically for!?! Do you?!? :dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> :laugheople really don't understand what bombing is. If you point it straight and don't make the single slightest scrub then it's bombing. Anything else is just going really fast.


Bingo, we have a winner.

Bombin' is straight lining it, only turning when the route turns.
Taking every corner like an Indy driver, if you don't understand how this works you will never beat anyone who does. 

Racing line - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm not suggesting that anyone in here doesn't understand, I'm sure you all do. But I'm also sure that there are people out there that don't. 

TT


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

The worst wipe out I have ever witnessed was some young dude bombing a blue in Hakuba Nagano. 

Basically he strapped in stood up and pointed. No turns no edge angle no leg flex to speak of. 

He was doing fine and rode out the steep part (luck more than anything) gathering speed all the while. 

It was quite a long run and by the bottom the kid was flying.

At the bottom of the long blue run at full speed there is a little roller type lip.

I was about 20 meters behind him when he took off. He got great air due to the speed, only problem was he lost his balance in the air and rotated forwards so on landing the nose of his board went deep into the (pretty firm) snow.

I can't say how many rotations he did (each one slamming his body and face into the snow) but we are talking looney tunes type stuff here.

Shit was a mess. When he finally stopped he just lay there. I would have helped, but I could see his buddies were not far away so I left it to them.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Bombin' is straight lining it, only turning when the route turns.
> Taking every corner like an Indy driver, if you don't understand how this works you will never beat anyone who does.


Alright I'll have to change the title of what I do to "Blasting" then... As in "Okay dear while you're warming up I'm going to go blast off some runs"

I call bombing when I'm running full tilt, 165 BPM heart rate, carving hard quick turns, getting to the bottom out of breath and stumbling onto the chair to do it all again as fast as possible. My buddy challenged me to do 10,000 vertical M in a day (34000 vertical feet), but I'd done 4500 vertical M in under two hours when I was bombing... Sorry, BLASTING. :cheeky4:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It's not uncommon to do 40-45000 vert feet in a day. I don't consider myself to be bombing between runs. Then I go to work from 3-11..... Can wait until the snow falls to blast some trails....


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Yeah that's what kids do at 300 vertical foot hills, that's not something you buy a board specifically for!?! Do you?!? :dunno::dunno::dunno:


Done it at 3,000 vert hills. Do I personally buy a board specifically for it? No, but lots of people do.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I haven't in the past bought a board specifically for bombin', but this last season I did.

I wasn't planning on buying one, I just happen to see one on Craigslist that was perfect for what I needed it for.

I bought a Salomon 165 Wide specifically for a Chinese Downhill race @ one of my local mountains. I don't need or usually ride a wide board, I'm only about 155lbs with size ten feet crammed into size 9 booties. 

My logic for this was.
A wide board initiates turns slower than a narrower board, making it harder for me to veer out of the race line, more stable & less twitchy @ terminal velocity.
So in theory it should make me bomb hills even faster & if there was ever a time for bombin' the Chinese Downhill is it.

Another big factor in me purchasing it was that it was $10 bucks & came with Salomon bindings. I had a base-grind & full tune-up done to it with all my free tech-shop coupons from Sportchek.

If your Canadian & haven't checked this deal out, you are missing out huge!!!! *& I MEAN HUGE* $1200 dollars worth of free tech-shop service, with no strings attached. 
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/eastern-canada/48129-30-free-base-grind-tun-up.html

I ended up leading for 3/4 of the race, mostly due to me choosing my starting position on inside lane of the first corner. Luckily I happen to be shootin' the shit with a girl just before the ladies heat & she said that she had won it the year before because of the pole position.

After the first corner she was in the lead, so I put my board on the farthest spot on the left & waited for the race to start.

What a fucking joke the race was, the actual race coarse wasn't long enough for any one person to develop a significant lead, so there was a pack of about 4 or 5 of us that came screamin' into the finish.

This is where I have a problem with how the race was run.
When you got to the finish line you had to take your board off, then sprint about 100 meters to a table where they had pints of Rickard's Red Malt lager, piss warm. If you haven't tried it, don't, trust me on this one.

You had to be the first one done to win. So basically the race didn't count for shit, skill didn't matter cause the course wasn't long enough.
The whole thing was decided by who could pound shitty ass warm dark beer like "Norm" from Cheers. 

If I could pound beer like Norm I probably wouldn't have had a problem with it, but I can't, not shitty ass warm dark beer anyway. 
The guy who won was one of those guy that just opens up his throat hole & pours it down without swallowing. Probably a ****, sorry to all the ****'s out there, nothin' personal. I'm just not one.


TT


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> It's not uncommon to do 40-45000 vert feet in a day. I don't consider myself to be bombing between runs. Then I go to work from 3-11..... Can wait until the snow falls to blast some trails....


Really? I spent a whole day at lake louise this year trying to get a fair bit of vert in one day. I did come in for lunch for an hour, and spent a couple runs on slow lifts, but I just barely got to about 33000 feet. (9600m or so)


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, my sons biggest day was 46,000 last year. Some skiers I know do it regularly.... I'll try to copy and past from our epic mix page....

On review, his best day was 43,500. Mine was 41,000.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I was just looking at a big day for a skier acquaintance that's at the top of the leader board for fails resorts. One of his bigger days was 46 lifts for 86,000'......


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Just covering lots of ground isn't my thing, sill why not?

Would help me to understand if you weren't all using medieval measurements:cheeky4:.


----------

